# Wheel Well Skirts Broken



## Mslgeek44 (May 12, 2012)

During our cross country trip this summer one of the wheel-well skirts on our 25RSS decided that it was time crack and flap in the wind. DW did an excellent job of re-securing it to make home to Colorado without any additional problems but now I'm looking to fix it permanently. Given the size of the crack I will need to replace the whole unit. Any one done this before? Where did you get the new wheel-well pieces? Am assuming I will need to trudge over to Camping World as they're the local Outback dealer. Any pointers on installation?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you plan to get them locally, you could use this place to compare pricing --> 2007 Fender skirt

They simply screw in place and then add some sealant around the edges if you wish. One word of caution; be careful not to over tighten the screws when attaching. Keystone did that on many of the new units and have been replacing them under warranty when they crack around the screw heads. Smaller cracks can be repaired by using some epoxy to glue a washer to the skirt. After attaching the washer, paint it to match the skirt and re-install the screw.


----------



## Mslgeek44 (May 12, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> If you plan to get them locally, you could use this place to compare pricing --> 2007 Fender skirt
> 
> They simply screw in place and then add some sealant around the edges if you wish. One word of caution; be careful not to over tighten the screws when attaching. Keystone did that on many of the new units and have been replacing them under warranty when they crack around the screw heads. Smaller cracks can be repaired by using some epoxy to glue a washer to the skirt. After attaching the washer, paint it to match the skirt and re-install the screw.


Thanks H2O!


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

Mslgeek44 said:


> During our cross country trip this summer one of the wheel-well skirts on our 25RSS decided that it was time crack and flap in the wind. DW did an excellent job of re-securing it to make home to Colorado without any additional problems but now I'm looking to fix it permanently. Given the size of the crack I will need to replace the whole unit. Any one done this before? Where did you get the new wheel-well pieces? Am assuming I will need to trudge over to Camping World as they're the local Outback dealer. Any pointers on installation?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


http://www.trekwood.com

Go there and enter your model and year and enter fender skirt


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

Rick in Nashville said:


> During our cross country trip this summer one of the wheel-well skirts on our 25RSS decided that it was time crack and flap in the wind. DW did an excellent job of re-securing it to make home to Colorado without any additional problems but now I'm looking to fix it permanently. Given the size of the crack I will need to replace the whole unit. Any one done this before? Where did you get the new wheel-well pieces? Am assuming I will need to trudge over to Camping World as they're the local Outback dealer. Any pointers on installation?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


http://www.trekwood.com

Go there and enter your model and year and enter fender skirt
[/quote]

SORRY!!!! Did not follow the link the other reply supplied


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Our Skirts also showed the cracking around the screw holes! One of them cracked almost right in half, over winter, two years ago. Our dealer worked with us, and with the pictures I took , we were able to get two replacement skirts from Keystone under warranty. I have not installed these yet , and they are in my garage--in case we blow a tire and shred a skirt. I did minor repairs to the crack on the one skirt, and they have not got worse in the last year or so, but I have the new ones if I need them.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

try ebay for new skirts. You can find any year you need with some shopping around.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RV-Fender-Skirt-Keystone-Outback-/121278514767?pt=Motors_RV_Trailer_Camper_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3cc3464f&vxp=mtr


----------

